# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Taxidermy gone wrong

## square1

Maybe a repost but still worth a chuckle! Taxidermy done so horrible it is beautiful. - Imgur

----------


## 308

Not sure that you'd see this one in the wild too often

----------


## Dundee

Trophy rabbit :Grin:

----------


## moonhunt

Taxidermy Rare NZ Dabbit | Trade Me

Taxidermy Fabulous Fantasy Creature | Trade Me

----------


## linyera

My opinion is that he is disrespecting nature with that kind of work

----------


## Rushy

To me it just looks dumb and silly

----------


## POME

> Taxidermy Rare NZ Dabbit | Trade Me
> 
> Taxidermy Fabulous Fantasy Creature | Trade Me


Fuck me. Don't understand why they didn't sell.

----------


## 199p

Is this guy retarded?

----------


## moonhunt

Yes time someone gave him a sheep head or goat head to play with

I think he picks up road kill

----------


## Rushy

The dude is definitely demented.

----------


## Spook

Just gotta love his username though

----------


## Rushy

> Just gotta love his username though


Yep he clearly doesn't give a shit what anyone else thinks. Good for him.

----------


## oneipete

Must get a Hare made up like this  Taxidermy European Brown Hare | Trade Me


 would be hell fun to put it out in a paddock,tell the 14 yr old about it then give him hell after each shot when its still standing... :Innocent:

----------

